# Rumor: Dell Mini 5 to Take on iPad With Amazon and Kindle Integration?



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet the closer we get the the iPad's shipping date, the more articles like this we will see.....

http://www.pcworld.com/article/191154/rumor_dell_mini_5_to_take_on_ipad_with_amazon_and_kindle_integration.html


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, but it's a DELL!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Yeah, but it's a DELL!


Yeah?? So?? And your point is


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy Smokes! With that reply, not going there. Peace!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Yeah, but it's a DELL!


But at least it's not an Apple iFruit


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Yeah, but it's a DELL!


LOL  I agree.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

No, really. What is the problem with Dells? I had several of them and they've all been good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

lo.!...agree


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

FearNot said:


> No, really. What is the problem with Dells? I had several of them and they've all been good.


I'm with you there. My parents have three with no issues, we've got about 50 at my current job and have had maybe 3 problems total in the past 2-3 years. At my previous job, we had 2600, and better than 99% of the service calls on them were failed hard drives, which are somewhat common regardless of brand, more common there because they used the small form factor PCs and put them in cabinets, causing the drives to overheat.

Machines are good, and so is the service. Dell moved their corporate call center back to the US a few years ago.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never had anything except Dells until a year ago.  I got a Toshiba only because it came with a package I needed for work.  It was not my choice.  
I have never had a problem with my Dells.  In fact, I took my Dell laptop, which is 6 years old, to my techs for them to remove a virus and they commented on how great it still is.  I have used it daily for the last 6 years.  
To each his own.
deb


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

FearNot said:


> No, really. What is the problem with Dells? I had several of them and they've all been good.


My laptops from work were always Thinkpads until one day they switched to Dell. I was worried. But my fears were unjustified as I ran my Dell into the ground and it kept working. It was my main computer via a docking station and traveled all over the world with me. I only had to have it rebuilt once and that was because my profile got corrupted - the machine itself was fine. I got about 6 years out of it. Eventually it got slower and slower until it was a matter of time before it died. I just got a replacement last fall and we are back to the Thinkpads which are now Levono (I think that's how you spell it).

My Dell served me well... I must say.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Many will try, most will fail!  It will be the iPhone all over again. Everyone will try to copy the concept and fail miserably because they simply do not understand what makes the iPhone/iPad really tick in consumers hearts.

Apart from that, anything with the name Dell on it breaks after 3 months, so what's the use anyway? ;-)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Many will try, most will fail! It will be the iPhone all over again. Everyone will try to copy the concept and fail miserably because they simply do not understand what makes the iPhone/iPad really tick in consumers hearts.
> 
> Apart from that, anything with the name Dell on it breaks after 3 months, so what's the use anyway? ;-)


Agreed.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wish them luck with that, they are going to need it.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> Apart from that, anything with the name Dell on it breaks after 3 months, so what's the use anyway? ;-)


There's ample evidence in this thread alone to prove that statement false. You may continue to deceive yourself if you wish.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

geko29 said:


> There's ample evidence in this thread alone to prove that statement false. You may continue to deceive yourself if you wish.


I have a Dell cheapo desktop in my distributed computing farm running Vista 24/7 and it is one of my more stable boxes. I only check in on it every week or so and it is always just crunching away. Not that I'm a big fan of Dell and I sure am NOT a big fan of Vista.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

My Dell Inspiron is 9 yrs old and still works great!  I work for a Bank, and about 6 yrs ago on my way up to the second floor I looked through the glass door to the 1st floor lobby and witnessed 3 men with automatic weapons robbing the tellers....I ran up the remaining steps and dropped the messenger bad (not padded) that was carrying my Dell - and it cranked right up, and many years later still works. Never a problem!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LindaW said:


> My Dell Inspiron is 9 yrs old and still works great! I work for a Bank, and about 6 yrs ago on my way up to the second floor I looked through the glass door to the 1st floor lobby and witnessed 3 men with automatic weapons robbing the tellers....I ran up the remaining steps and dropped the messenger bad (not padded) that was carrying my Dell - and it cranked right up, and many years later still works. Never a problem!


Wow, what a story. And I'm talking about the Dell. Although I've used Dells for years and love them, so I'm not surprised. 
Back to your story: did they catch the men? Did you dial 911? Was anybody hurt?

deb


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> Wow, what a story. And I'm talking about the Dell. Although I've used Dells for years and love them, so I'm not surprised.
> Back to your story: did they catch the men? Did you dial 911? Was anybody hurt?
> 
> deb


The staff up on the second floor heard them enter the branch - they were dressed like ninjas and came in barking very loudly, like dogs, I guess as a scare tactic. Two tellers were punched - they quit and never came back. But luckily one of the auditors on the second floor caught a great description and partial plate on the car that they used..so, many weeks later they were picked up on the NJ Turnpike. Apparently they were responsible for a rash of bank robberies in the South Jersey & Philly area.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Pirate said:


> But at least it's not an Apple iFruit


lol


----------

